# 4ID Soldiers Rake in The Bonus Money



## tomahawk6 (11 Jun 2006)

The tax free bonus money troops can receive for re-enlisting in theater is one reason we are hitting our quotas.

http://www.armytimes.com/story.php?f=1-292925-1861350.php


----------



## navymich (11 Jun 2006)

Hitting *and* surpassing quotas it seems.  Now if only others could learn from this.  I noticed in the article too that they have retention teams.  All we ever seem to do is talk about it and ***** about it, especially when it's not working.  I think it's way past due for Canada to get cracking on retention.  Let's learn from articles like this and get things rolling.


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jun 2006)

It stands to reason that the more trained soldiers you can retain, the fewer you need to recruit and you actually save money on not having to train recruits. Experience is hard to create much better to keep as many experienced soldiers around as possible. Not taking retention seriously is a luxery the US cannot afford. We dont have a waiting list of civies waiting to go regular.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jun 2006)

Off topic question, 4 I.D., Fort Hood Tx?


----------



## tomahawk6 (11 Jun 2006)

Correct.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jun 2006)

seems like it worked (success for 4 I.D., 82nd AB...etc) so thats EXACTLY why we probably won't even try it... :blotto:

I know.  Let's do a study on it, wait 3 years for the results, then re-study it to get more current information.


----------



## Donut (11 Jun 2006)

And in the meantime we'll lose another 25% of our stregth...so that'll skew the numbers, so they'll have to study it again....



DF


----------



## George Wallace (11 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> seems like it worked (success for 4 I.D., 82nd AB...etc) so thats EXACTLY why we probably won't even try it... :blotto:
> 
> I know.  Let's do a study on it, wait 3 years for the results, then re-study it to get more current information.



Exactly!  It is the fad today and in the last ten to twenty years to hire "Consultants" ( who usually have never seen the inside of a military installation, let alone someone in uniform ) to come up with bright new ways to run the CF.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (11 Jun 2006)

*sigh*

For the love of GOD don't do something that is already working for someone else!  Wait I can read the media reports now...

"Canadian Army forced to adopt new Retention Initiatives used by US Army, as PM Harper makes further moves to "Americanize" Canada and (insert usual verbal diarrhea here)....


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jun 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Exactly!  It is the fad today and in the last ten to twenty years to hire _*"Consultants" * _  ( who usually have never seen the inside of a military installation, let alone someone in uniform ) to come up with bright new ways to run the CF.





Oh ya...but what bucks they can make......for what...?


----------



## navymich (11 Jun 2006)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> "Canadian Army forced to adopt new Retention Initiatives used by US Army, as PM Harper makes further moves to "Americanize" Canada and (insert usual verbal diarrhea here)....



Shall we go with "United States of Canada", or maybe "United Provinces of America".  Let's just join everyone together and be one big happy family.  It would eliminate the need for the border patrol too.  We could alternate each year as to who provides the "Prime President", the upper or lower regions.  (have we found that sarcasm emoticon yet? LOL), and so on and so on....


----------



## larry Strong (11 Jun 2006)

navymich said:
			
		

> Shall we go with *"United States of Canada", *  or maybe* "United Provinces of America". *  Let's just join everyone together and be one big happy family.  It would eliminate the need for the border patrol too.  We could alternate each year as to who provides the "Prime President", the upper or lower regions.  (have we found that sarcasm emoticon yet? LOL), and so on and so on....



Ummm.....no


----------

